#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  >  Από τον Ν.4178/2013 στο Νομοσχέδιο 20.09.2017 - Συγκρίσεις Προστίμων

## topografos mix.

Καλημέρα που βρίσκουμε την παλιά έκδοση

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Στο eMichanikos.gr φιλοξενείται πάντα η τελευταία έκδοση που ανεβάζει ο δημιουργός του λογισμικού.
Για παλιότερες εκδόσεις παρακαλούμε απευθυνθείτε στο μέλος που δημιούργησε το λογισμικό μέσω προσωπικού μηνύματος (π.μ.).
Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## andr1941

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφε
Αν έχεις παλιότερη έκδοση του προγράμματος πρέπει να την  απεγκαταστήσεις(πινακας ελέγχου-->control panel-->προσθαφαίρεση  προγραμμάτων).

 Επίσης πρέπει να απενεργοποιήσεις το firewall των windows και οτι antivirus έχεις(αν έχεις) για να γίνει η εγκατάσταση του προγράμματος.
Σύντομα θα στείλω στο forum(για έγκριση) την νέα έκδοση 1.12t.

----------


## topografos mix.

Εγκατέστησα το πρόγραμμα συγχαρητήρια για την δουλειά που έχεις κάνει

----------


## andr1941

ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΥ
----------------------------------------
Δείτε 1 νέο βίντεο με παράδειγμα υπολογισμού

https://youtu.be/y_Z1C0mvMec

----------


## andr1941

ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΥ
----------------------------------------
Δείτε 1 νέο βίντεο με παράδειγμα υπολογισμού

https://youtu.be/NPvOjk78Aws

----------

milt

----------


## JennyLe

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ, ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ SITE.
ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΝΕΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΤΙΜΟΥ. ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ; ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΑΝ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΝΕΕΣ ΜΕΙΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΖΩΝΗΣ Ή Θ ΙΣΧΥΣΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΝΕΟ ΕΠΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ ΝΟΜΟ;
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

Γεια σας, συγχαρητήρια για τη βοήθεια που δίνετε μέσα από αυτό το site.
Παρακαλώ θα ήθελα να κατεβάσω τον νέο τρόπο υπολογισμού του προστίμου. Πώς μπορώ να το κάνω; 
Επίσης ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν ισχύουν οι νέες μειωμένες τιμές ζώνης ή θα ισχύσουν με τον νέο επικείμενο νόμο;
Ευχαριστώ.

Γεια σας,
Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι τα κεφαλαία απαγορεύονται από τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.
Ερωτήματα που δεν αφορούν το λογισμικό του θέματος πρέπει να τίθενται ως ξεχωριστό θέμα στην κατάλληλη θεματική κατηγορία.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## andr1941

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφε και ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.Το πρόγραμμα το κατεβάζεις από το λινκ του φόρουμ.Αν δεν μπορείς θα το ανεβάσω σε εξωτερικό λινκ.Όσο για τις αντικειμενικές άξιες πράγματι έχουν μειωθεί αλλά για να ισχυσουν για τα πρόστιμα αυθαίρετων πρέπει να ψηφιστεί ο νέος νόμος.Αν μπορέσεις να εγκαταστησεις το πρόγραμμα γράψε αν θέλεις σχόλια και παρατηρήσεις για τυχόν βελτιώσεις.Αν θέλεις να ενισχύσεις την όλη προσπάθεια χρησιμοποίησε το κουμπί PayPal  εντός του προγράμματος.

----------


## ankenou

Καλημέρα,
συγχαρητήρια στην προσπάθεια του συναδέλφου. Θα ήθελα να επισημάνω κάτι για την βελτίωση του προγράμματος.  Είχα το εξής πρόβλημα: Έχω υπέρβαση δόμησης > 200% και υπ. κάλυψης > 60%,  επιφάνειας 50,00 τ.μ. Είτε επιλέγω όμως υπ. κάλυψης > 20 % είτε > 60 %, δεν υπάρχει καμμία αλλαγή στο πρόστιμο, όσον αφορά το σύστημα του ΤΕΕ. Καθώς οι υπολογισμοί προστίμου που έκανα μόνη μου, ταυτίζονταν με τα αποτελέσματα του προγράμματος , έστειλα mail στο ΤΕΕ για να δω μήπως ίναι δικό τους το πρόβλημα. όμως μου απάντησαν το εξής: "Στον Ν. 4495/17, όταν επιλέγεται ΝΑΙ στην οικοδομική άδεια, το γινόμενο των συντελεστών υπέρβασης δόμησης, κάλυψης, πλάγιας απόστασης και πρασιάς δεν μπορεί να ξεπερνάει τον συντελεστή δύο «2», σύμφωνα με το ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ Α (ΦΕΚ 167 Α’/03.11.2017)  σελ. 3241 ." Θεωρώ πως αυτή είναι μια αναπροσαρμογή που χρειάζεται να γίνει, γιατί παρουσιάζει μεγάλη αλλαγή στο πρόστιμο. Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας!

----------

andr1941

----------


## andr1941

Συνάδελφε καλησπέρα και σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.Όντως έχεις δίκιο για τον συντελεστή 2 το διόρθωσα και θα ανεβάσω την έκδοση 1.64 η οποία έχει και άλλες σημαντικές προσθήκες.Σε ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση η οποία με βοήθησε να βελτιώσω μια σημαντική παράμετρο του λογισμικού.!!
Την νέα έκδοση θα την ανεβάσω στο λογισμικό με θέμα: "Υπολογισμός Προστίμων Αυθαιρέτων με τον Ν.4495/2017".Από εκεί μπορείς να κάνεις download.

----------

